# Couple of things...



## Eclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

I've just started, and I am yet to buy my first slingshot. I wanted to do my homework first so I end up with something nice to show for my effort (and money). I will be doing target plinking and general stuffing around. Just a couple of questions...

Firstly, what sort of band should I be looking for? I have seen Theraband Gold bands recommended quite a bit, and they are apparently quite powerful. I've found them all over the interwebs and they seem to be reasonably priced and all.

Also, what sort of frame/fork (uncertain of generally accepted terminology) is good? Where I hail from, the frame would have to be ordered separately anyway. Should I buy someone else's custom natural, make my own or buy a mass produced synthetic type deal? It's certainly a newbie question, but I want to get something of good quality, that will last and be comfortable to use. Being a little more unique is a bonus, but considering few will see it, it doesn't concern me too much.

Cheers,


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

There may be many replies to your questions. these are the same questions in my mind when I joined, best thing is to search around the forum for few days may be for a week. then you can get exact info what you looking for.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

Cheers. Been doing that anyway, but I was wondering if anyone had any firm routed beliefs as to what is good and what is not. I know in other hobbies, there are certain things that are recommendable for newbies, and others that aren't. I'm open for any suggestions. But I'll have a look around the forums and see what I can dig up.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

U can look up the vendors on this site. A+( wood) pocket predator( polymer, and g10)and simple shot( synthetic and wood) . All have reasonable priced slingshots. Alot of the members here make and sell them as well. Depending on your preference. There r even alot of natural woods and various other materials( organic or man made). U could also make up your own, to save money, and have satisfaction in ur accomplishment. Look into the homemade section to get ideas. 
Ryan


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

U can look up the vendors on this site. A+( wood) pocket predator( polymer, and g10)and simple shot( synthetic and wood) . All have reasonable priced slingshots. Alot of the members here make and sell them as well. Depending on your preference. There r even alot of natural woods and various other materials( organic or man made). U could also make up your own, to save money, and have satisfaction in ur accomplishment. Look into the homemade section to get ideas. 
Ryan


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe a flippinout poly Maxim with 3g fork tips takes any bands or tubes and can be held in different ways,you could experiment with it to find which bands/tubes and hold you prefer.....just a suggestion

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/slingshots-flippinout/products/maxim-champ-polymer


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I would always recommend making your own frame from a natural fork as you"ll make it how you want it and have an appreciation for the hours involved. It's also a cheaper alternative as a first SS and ten once you know you like the hobby invest in some other forks if you want.

As for bands Theraband Gold will be highly recommended for flat bands. I would recommend Dub Dun tubing if you want to put tubes on yours.

Dan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't over think the slingshot. Pick one and get started.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, what he said. There is plenty of time to experiment with all the options.

There are several Aussie slingshot makers to buy from if you don't want to start out DIY. Take a look at Wombat's gallery here for a start.

Theraband Gold is the default choice for almost all applications. Just choose the width to suit your ammo and the length to suit your arms.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jump right in. Just use any kind that you think is cool. The only things I would not recommend for a beginner are a PFS (Pickle Fork Shooter) and very strong bands or tubes, like doubled TheraBand Gold (unless of course you are very strong). As a rule, if the bands are making your hands shake as you try to hold on target, they are too strong for you. You can use them, but it will take a longer time for you to develop your skill than it would otherwise.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll wait until I get paid and jump on something. I think I'll get a Theraband gold, and then see what I think is cool in terms of the frame. I'll probably buy it from someone on here, looking through some of the the custom jobs people have done. They seem like good work, and probably a lot better than I could muster.

Cheers,


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dannytsg said:


> I would always recommend making your own frame from a natural fork as you"ll make it how you want it and have an appreciation for the hours involved. It's also a cheaper alternative as a first SS and ten once you know you like the hobby invest in some other forks if you want.
> 
> As for bands Theraband Gold will be highly recommended for flat bands. I would recommend Dub Dun tubing if you want to put tubes on yours.
> 
> Dan


as danny said, make your own tree fork natural. when i got back into slingshots, this is what i did. reasons being- cheap and it gave me an idea as to what kind of shooting style i prefered. made my first with long forks and shot hammer/vertical style, didnt like it so i shortened them to where my fingers wrap around the forks and started shooting gangster/horizontal/sideways shooting. and i tried all kinds of bands and tubes on it. the one thing youll never stop doing is, experimenting- its a lifelong obsession trying to find that perfect setup for yourself. make many, have fun.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a simple question , why is Thera Band Gold, considered the standard flat band. Has it been proven to be the best in head on tests with other flat bands? Just wondering.


----------

